# New knee, 21 days, discharged!



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2017)

Went to see Doc. Nixon today. 

All is well, flexibility is in line with where I should be (maybe a bit ahead) at 112 degrees angle and -9 degrees flat. I still have to get that flat to 0 degrees and the angle at 124 degrees. 

A couple of more weeks with the Physical Therapy folks and I won't know that I had that operation on July 13. Love it.

They said I can golf; fish; and swim after another 48 hours (just to heal the staple holes thoroughly).

This is my second knee with Doc Nixon. He is a marvel! 

richg99


----------



## pbw (Aug 2, 2017)

Stay safe and get back out there! =D>


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 2, 2017)

Glad your doing well and healing. Best wished for you.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2017)

Long story. Short version. My wife has my van for a few days. I asked if I could put a hitch on her little Caddy and go fishing. She said, "right after the divorce! " Ha ha.


----------



## .Mike (Aug 2, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Long story. Short version. My wife has my van for a few days. I asked if I could put a hitch on her little Caddy and go fishing. She said, "right after the divorce! " Ha ha.



Hah! There is a guy who launches his jon boat at the same ramp as us. He uses a very nice late 90s Cadillac Eldorado, I think. It makes me feel a bit less embarrassed when I launch my boat with my Hyundai Elantra.

And congratulations on the knees. My 79 year old neighbor had both of his done in the last 6 or 7 years, and he has had excellent results. My dad had both of his replaced about almost a decade ago at age 61, and almost had the worst possible outcome. It seems so common these days, but it is a heck of a procedure.


----------



## Ttexastom (Aug 2, 2017)

Rich, glad that you are healing up. Hope you continue to progress.


----------



## Drock (Aug 2, 2017)

Glad to know you're doing so well, did you have a complete knee replacement?
My brother needs both total replacements, one was replaced about 3 months ago and has not progressed as expected. PT and exercise as instructed and just has not improved as hoped. Swelling, limited range of movement, infection and drainage, antibiotics and now Dr. suspects infection at the bone. They go back in this Friday to remove the artificial knee and replace with a cement knee for 6 week and if infection is eliminated they try another knee. That's how I understand it from my brother. I know there are a lot of possible reasons for the present situation.

Anyway glad you are doing well.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow. That is more than unfortunate. Infections seem to plague operations of all sorts these days. 
My doc. gets his patients out of the hospital after just one night's stay. I imagine that is a preventative to keep from picking up any infections in the hospital. I never heard of a concrete knee. 

I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 2, 2017)

You the man Rich. Glad to read about the fantastic progress. Keep it up. 

Drock, I hope things go well for your brother.


----------



## Drock (Aug 2, 2017)

Rich did you have a total knee replacement?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes. TKR on each knee. Right one 31/2 years ago. Left one, 21 days ago now.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 2, 2017)

Uh, Rich?

Could you golf and swim BEFORE the operation?

:roll: 

Congratulations on the swift recovery.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 3, 2017)

Golf and swim before.....?

Not very well.... However, I now have a better excuse for my miserable play. Ha! 

Richg99


----------



## Drock (Aug 5, 2017)

FYI this is from brother to us (his siblings) about his knee situation.

I just wanted to let you all know that I have been fighting an infection in my knee that I had replaced last December. I go into surgery in the morning to have all of the knee replacement hardware removed. A temporary cement prosthetic will be placed. I will be in the hospital 2 to 3 nights. When I come home my left leg will immobilized and I will not be able to bear any weight on it. I will receive intravenous antibiotics daily. All of this will take place over 6 to 8 weeks. After the 6 to 8 weeks, I will be taken back to surgery and frozen sections around the implant area will be taken and sent to the laboratory to verify there is no infection, if there is no infection the knee replacement hardware will be placed. We have to be at the hospital 0500 in the morning. I just wanted to let you all know. Talk to you all later.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 5, 2017)

That's a shame. Hope all works out for him. Prayer on there way.


----------



## Drock (Aug 24, 2017)

I spoke with brother yesterday and tomorrow August 25 will be 3 weeks since his knees second surgery. 
Last Friday the 18th the staples and a few stitches were taken out and x-ray taken. The physician assistance said it looks like he expected.
Brother has done well as can be expected being laid up. When they replace the bandage the incision is clean and without seepage now.
Another three week and they plan to open his leg up and hopefully everything is favorable and can reinstall the replacement again.

Thank you for your prays and please continue a bit longer.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 24, 2017)

Man, I feel so sorry for your brother. 

Since you originally posted, I've been very wary of any infection. Lucky for me, my PT stopped me from doing any more pool trips. He said I might infect the wound. 

Since your post, I've been very careful. I gave up a great chance to Wade fish in Florida this weekend.

thanks for posting and please keep us informed as to your brother's progress. richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 25, 2017)

Gosh, I hope the remaining recovery time goes quickly and constructively for everyone. Take care.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Aug 28, 2017)

Prayers for your brother Drock
Richg99 I hope your recovery keeps going well


----------



## richg99 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you. I am all done with both the doctor and the physical therapist. 

My only comment is that the knee is somewhat stiff. It bends and does what I need it to do, but I can see that the more walking and moving that I do will loosen it up some more. 

All in all, a good experience for me. As we know, not everyone is as lucky.

richg99

p.s. I real challenge is coming up in a week. My wife and I signed ourselves up for a "half marathon" (13 miles ) of hiking! You get to pick which mountain trails you want; you have 30 days to complete your choices. Some are one mile or so, some are five miles. Some are very difficult and some are a lot easier. You can guess which ones I'll be choosing. Either way the "marathon" should work the knee out just fine!


----------



## Drock (Aug 29, 2017)

BillPlayfoot said:


> Prayers for your brother Drock
> Richg99 I hope your recovery keeps going well



Thanks for the prayers. He has been texting the brothers and sister today and seems like he's in good spirit.


----------



## Drock (Aug 29, 2017)

Good report and now jumping right into a 13 mile hike that's great.

Thoughts and prayer for Texas and your family's homes.


----------



## Drock (Sep 30, 2017)

Drock said:


> I spoke with brother yesterday and tomorrow August 25 will be 3 weeks since his knees second surgery.
> Last Friday the 18th the staples and a few stitches were taken out and x-ray taken. The physician assistance said it looks like he expected.
> Brother has done well as can be expected being laid up. When they replace the bandage the incision is clean and without seepage now.
> Another three week and they plan to open his leg up and hopefully everything is favorable and can reinstall the replacement again.
> ...



An update on my brother Robert's progress, after finishing the antibiotic series and the 10 days to clear the medication from his body he was tested on Sept. 22 and is infection free. He is awaiting a surgery appointment.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 1, 2017)

That is good news. Hope his "re-do" works out great.

richg99


----------



## Drock (Oct 29, 2017)

Good news! my brother Robert went in Oct. 16 (2 weeks ago) for removal of the concrete discs and the re-placement of the artificial knee. Everything is much better this time 2 weeks after then the first operation December 2016, less discomfort and 3 PT visits a week at home and has 98 degree bend.
I'll let up-date the progress in a couple weeks.
Thanks for those prays.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2017)

Drock, that is fantastic news. That was quite an ordeal. I hope the PT continues to go well.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 30, 2017)

That is great news. After his first go-around, it sounds like this one took. 

98 degrees isn't bad but, as he now knows, 120 to 125 is the goal. It'll come.


----------



## Crazyboat (Oct 30, 2017)

Great news, keep up the PT and keep us up to date. All the best!


----------

